# [SOLVED] Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems



## vertigoelectric

I sure hope this is an appropriate place to post this. I know there are forums that deal more specifically with Xbox issues, but I like it here at TSF.

So here's the deal. A long time ago I had set up my computer with media streaming to my Xbox. I could easily select which folders to share, and overall it was rather problem-free.

Lately, however (last several weeks, I'd say), it just simply stopped working properly. The results are rather inconsistent, so let me give an example of what can usually happen. 

I'll turn on the Xbox and navigate to the Videos. I'll then select my PC. The shared media folders will show, and I will navigate through the folders to find the video I want. When videos are listed, no thumbnails will be displayed (keep in mind that these would be same videos that would display thumbnails before this problem began). Upon trying to play a video, I would get an error message saying that the file might not be a compatible format (I don't recall the exact error code right now). Upon returning to the list of videos, or where the list was, at least, it suddenly says "No videos found", and upon navigating anywhere else at this point, it will say "No videos found" and will not show any folders, even though I was looking at them seconds earlier.

This problem has been very inconsistent in what it is actually doing. I never know when it will show videos and folders, and when it does, it never actually plays anything.

I've attempted disconnecting the share and setting it up fresh. I've tried deleting the Windows Media Player database files and re-adding everything. Nothing seems to make any difference.

Nothing has changed in the connection, and the Xbox 360 is hardwired to our home network.

If you have any ideas for me, I'd love to hear them.

I have indeed searched for solutions on the internet for this, and while they may be out there, I was unable to find them.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

Hi vertigoelectric,
Hope to get your problem solved . I am no expert on media sharing to consoles, especially on windows and xbox (I use ubuntu and a ps3 for sharing ). Talk me through your setup. I am going to presume you are using windows media player to share you media, have you tried a complete reinstall of that as part of your sharing reset.? Windows update may have changed some settings on WMP and this does involve quite a bit of networking so finding a solution may take a while, but thats what we are here for .

Best of Luck,
Seal.


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

Talk you through my setup? Hmmmm... well, my PC specs are to the left under my name.

I'm using Windows Media Player 11.

I'm really not sure what you want me to tell you. I've got everything configured the same way it always has been and it has worked fine before. Windows update didn't cause it because I do the updates manually, and I know I didn't do any updates before this problem started happening.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

A possible fix could be disabling your PC's firewall and trying it to see if that makes any difference.

-Redeye


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*



Redeye3323 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> A possible fix could be disabling your PC's firewall and trying it to see if that makes any difference.
> 
> -Redeye


I never have the firewall enabled anyway... so that's not the issue.


----------



## Redeye3323

Maybe not Nortan's, but what about Window's in-built


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*



Redeye3323 said:


> Maybe not Nortan's, but what about Window's in-built


First of all, as far as I'm concerned, Norton IS a virus and I would never allow it to touch anything I own ever again. I hate Norton software.

Also, I always have the Windows firewall disabled. I haven't added any new security-related software to my system when the streaming stopped working. It's very odd.

I am not closed to the possibility that it may have been something I did, but I cannot figure out what it could/would be. I'm hoping that as you guys throw out more and more ideas, maybe something will come up that will give me an idea.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

Hey mate,

I assume you have a firewall because Windows usually lets you know when you don't.

The reason I think this may be the issue is because Security Software gets regular updates and occasionally, the updates have ended up breaking something which wasn't broken.

Another thing to check would be to find out what Windows Updates were installed about the time you stopped being able to stream the media to the Xbox. Perhaps a security hole has been closed which your Xbox was using or something...

-Redeye


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

I don't have a firewall. Period.

Also, I already said in a previous post that I did not do any Windows updates.

I appreciate you trying to help, though.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

Hey mate,

Earlier, Seal asked you to "go through your setup". By this, I think he meant "How is your Network set up".

If possible, could you give us an overview of your Network and how the Console is connected to the PC in question.

Thanks,
-Redeye

P.S. A firewall is recommended but that is your own choice


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

My computer is hardwired to a Verizon Ultraline Series3 9100EM wireless router. The Xbox 360 is also hardwired to said router.


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

Ok I think we should try to troubleshoot your problem to determine where the problem lies. 

Orb is a program which is used to stream media to consoles, it is pretty easy to set up (I found out about it and set it up in around 10 mins). Could you please download this to see if windows media player is at fault. I dont think this will a permanent solution but please give it a try. 

Orb download: http://www.orb.com/assets/images/page_images/dlBtn/download_caster_win.png

You have to enable sharing to consoles from the setting of the program but it is quite easy.

On a side note, as I did just find out about this program, please post here if you have had any negative past experiences, I would rather not have anything harmful on my pc .


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*



bwsealirl said:


> Ok I think we should try to troubleshoot your problem to determine where the problem lies.
> 
> Orb is a program which is used to stream media to consoles, it is pretty easy to set up (I found out about it and set it up in around 10 mins). Could you please download this to see if windows media player is at fault. I dont think this will a permanent solution but please give it a try.
> 
> Orb download: http://www.orb.com/assets/images/page_images/dlBtn/download_caster_win.png
> 
> You have to enable sharing to consoles from the setting of the program but it is quite easy.
> 
> On a side note, as I did just find out about this program, please post here if you have had any negative past experiences, I would rather not have anything harmful on my pc .


Y'know, that's a good idea. I'll give it a try.

I can google the Orb software, but are you aware that all you did was post a link to the picture of the download button? lol...


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

Sorry my bad , was an awful nice icon tho lol, 

For reference: Download - Orb


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*



bwsealirl said:


> Sorry my bad , was an awful nice icon tho lol,
> 
> For reference: Download - Orb


Thanks. I'll give it a try pretty soon and let you know the result.


Wait a minute, did you say that you set this up and tried it? You implied that it works but you didn't say you actually tried streaming media to an Xbox.

Seems that this Orb software is designed specifically to be used with Orb devices, hardware that is purchased separately.


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

When I said that I tried it, I ment that I downloaded it, Installed it, and successfully streamed media to an xbox 360. When using the search for hardware wizard it will, like you said search for Orb hardware. Instead open the Orb control panel by right clicking the Icon in the bottom right of the screen. From their select the allow media to be streamed to DLNA compliant devices box. Once ticked I was able to play music from my laptop on my xbox by navigating to music and selecting the (ORB) Seal`s computer option.


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

In that case, I will give it a try. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

I've installed Orb and shared media to my Xbox. It does seem to work (only tested a couple of videos, and not watched for very long), but it also seems to take up more CPU/RAM than I think is necessary.

I suppose if I have to I can just run it when I want to use it and keep it off when I don't. I'll try it for a few days... but next week I'll be out camping so I can't try it then...


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

I am glad to hear that it worked. As it was successful in sharing it seems there is a problem with your windows media player. You may be able to return to windows media player streaming by uninstalling WMP using revo uninstaller and reinstalling using a download from the MS website. Its your choice 

Best of Luck,

Seal.


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

Well, that's not necessarily true. One of the videos I tried playing told me that it lost connection with my PC. I haven't done enough testing to determine where the problem really lies.


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

True, do you think it could be a networking problem, do you ever have problems gaming online are any internet related issues?


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*



bwsealirl said:


> True, do you think it could be a networking problem, do you ever have problems gaming online are any internet related issues?


No. I don't have any other network-related issues whatsoever. I can run file-sharing and LAN games with the other desktop computer as well as the laptop in the house. The PS3 and my Droid phone get on the Wifi just fine.

I haven't tried gaming online with the Xbox, though... but I don't play online with it any more.

I'll try messing around with it some more before I leave for camping... but then I'll be gone for several days and you probably won't hear from me until I get back.


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

I'm back from my camping trip.

I was thinking about this today, and I was thinking also about the Orb software attempt. Then I realized something. That still doesn't fix the problem. WMP should be able to stream the media just fine.

I'm going to try a few more things. There are two other computers in this house... 1 desktop and 1 laptop. I'm going to attempt to share media from those to the Xbox to see if there is any difference. If those work, then that tells me there's something wrong on my PC's end. If the don't work, then, well... who knows. Either way, it'll lead closer to the problem.

I'd like to fix the WMP sharing issue... not find another way to share by installing additional software.

I'll post again after I've had a chance to test with the laptop at least.


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

Ok best of look with the other PCs, everyone dislikes unnecessary software and I hope I can help you to get windows media player going. Orb may have demonstrated a problem with windows media player as your laptop did not have problems communicating with your router or your router with your playstation. I am still a bit stumped as to problem with windows media player but thats what google is for


----------



## vertigoelectric

*Re: Xbox 360 Media Streaming Problems*

Sorry I've been away from this thread. The issue hasn't really been a priority.

I decided to look into it again today. It seems that the IP address for my Xbox had changed in my router settings, so the application port forwarding settings didn't match up. I modified this then re-shared my media through WMP and now it seems to work fine. At least, so far.

I thought I'd checked the router settings before, though... oh well. I'm just glad it works.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bwsealirl

Glad to see you fixed this, was your xbox on a dynamic IP or did your static IP somehow change?


----------



## vertigoelectric

I don't know how it changed.


----------

